# Wo wohnt man in Hamburg als Mountainbiker?



## Süren (10. Oktober 2005)

Moin, moin, allerseits,

ich werde demnächst aus Schleswig-Holstein nach Hamburg ziehen und freue mich als Flachländler schon auf die sagenumwobenen Harburger Berge   

Nun brauche ich mal einen Tipp zur Wohnungssuche. Ich werde in der Nähe vom Hauptbahnhof arbeiten und bin ohne Auto. Meine Idee wäre, Richtung Heimfeld oder Neugraben zu ziehen, damit ich dann nach Feierabend gleich losbiken kann. Oder ist von der Gegend abzuraten? 
Die Alternative wäre, in der Innenstadt zu wohnen, dann ist der Weg zur Arbeit nicht so weit (ich weiß, der Begriff 'weit' ist höchst relativ und für echte Hamburger sicher anders als für mich...)

Hat einer 'ne gute Idee? Würde mich über Tipps sehr freuen.

Bis bald in Hamburg,
Süren


----------



## osso (10. Oktober 2005)

Hm, ich wohne in Heimfeld. Im Wald bin ich in 5 Minuten. Wohnen tue ich hier ganz gerne. Soweit so gut. Wenn du Nachts gerne mal auf den Swutsch gehst, bist du aber südlich der Elbe fehl am Platze. Hier ist echt nix los. Du hast also die Wahl entweder zum Biken über die Elbe oder zum feiern    

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nic diamond (10. Oktober 2005)

nichts gegen harburg, aber ich denke die höhere wohnqualiät hast du einfach in der innenstadt. vor allem wenn du halt mal auf party gehen oder einfach mal einen cocktail schlürfen willst.
ein kumpel von mir zieht gerade aus der neustadt (am michel) weg. wenn du interesse an der bude hast, sag bescheid, dann kann ich mal fragen, wie es mit nachmieter aussieht.
mit der s bahn bist du aus der city in ca. 30 min. in den harburger bergen. finde ich immer noch gut vertretbar. außerdem kann man ungefähr in der gleichen zeit in den sachsenwald fahren.
ich persönlich wohne in hamm nord - ist ne recht ruhige gegend, aber immernoch relativ zentral gelegen.   
gruß,
nicolai


----------



## Hegi (11. Oktober 2005)

Süren schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin, allerseits,
> 
> ich werde demnächst aus Schleswig-Holstein nach Hamburg ziehen und freue mich als Flachländler schon auf die sagenumwobenen Harburger Berge
> 
> ...




also südlich der elbe ist schon bayern und nicht mehr hamburg   

wenn man in hamburg wohnen will, dann nur nördlich der elbe


----------



## osso (11. Oktober 2005)

> also südlich der elbe ist schon bayern


und ich dachte immer südlicher der Elbe fängt der Balkan an


----------



## Sanz (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Süren,

in und um Harburg kannst Du so und so wohnen! Die Gegend angrenzend der Wälder, also Appelbüttel, Eißendorf (nur oberer Teil), Heimfeld (nur oberer Teil), Ehestorf, Vahrendorf, Altwiedenthal (also Waldseite) und Neugraben (ebenfalls Waldseite) ist zum größten Teil sehr nett zum wohnen. Die oft genannten Vorurteile gegenüber Harburg und Umgebung gelten in diesen Teilen nicht! Da Du kein Auto hast, scheidet Ehestorf und Vahrendorf wohl aus (schade eigentlich)! Heimfeld ist Harburgs Stadtteil der Gegensätze weniger Wohlhabend und sehr Wohlhabend. Als grobe Richtung würde ich alles oberhalb (also in Richtung Wald) vom Eißendorfer Pferdeweg empfehlen! In Neugraben wie schon erwähnt ist die Waldseite sehr nett! Einkaufen ist in Harburg OK, wobei das Nightlife eher mäßig ist! Da ich mehr im Wald   als auf Party's bin  , stellt sich mir die oben genannte Überlegung erst gar nicht.

Gruß aus Harburg
Andre


----------



## John Rico (11. Oktober 2005)

Endlich jemand, der mal eine Lanze für den schönen Süden bricht!   

Ich selber wohne direkt in Harburg (am Rathaus) und kann mich auch nicht beschweren. Ich bin mit dem Rad nach lockeren 10 - 15 min direkt in den HaBes (bzw. an berühmter Kärntner Hütte), die Harburger Innenstadt hat sich in den letzten Jahren echt gemausert (u.a. Arcaden, Phoenix Center) und ist top zum shoppen, und der schlechte Ruf ist zumindest in meiner Umgebung auch nicht mehr gerechtfertigt. Wenn mir Freunde aus der Hamburger City von ihren (nächtlichen) Erlebnissen und straßeneigenen Dealern erzählen, finde ich das hier schon fast langweilig...   

Was das feiern betrifft, muss ich den anderen allerdings zustimmen. Ein Bierchen oder Cocktial kann man hier sehr gut und gemütlich trinken gehen (z.B. Lämmertwiete, "die" Kneipenmeile in Harburg), aber richtig Party ist hier nicht. Da die Bahnen ja mittlerweile am WE durchfahren, ist man in knapp 30 min direkt auf dem Kiez bzw. wieder zu Hause, da kann man sich wirklich nicht beschweren.

Also keine Angst vor dem Hamburger Süden, man muss sicher etwas drauf achten, wo man landet, aber das gilt für fast jeden Stadtteil. Und was gibt es schöneres, als nach max. 10 min endlich Dreck unter den Stollen zu haben?!?

GRuß
Sven


----------



## Süren (11. Oktober 2005)

Liebe Leute,

vielen Dank schon mal für die Meinungen und Tipps. Insbesondere die genauere Beschreibung von Andre hilft sehr, wenn ich Wohnungsanzeigen sortiere. Da ich ziemlich viel arbeite, ist mir abends meist nicht mehr nach Party sondern mehr nach frischer Luft (oder einem Bierchen auf dem Sofa  )
Vielleicht kann man ja mal gemeinsam einen Nightride machen; ich könnte jemanden brauchen, der sich da im Wald ein wenig auskennt.

@ osso : was spricht denn gegen Balkan, dir scheint's ja auch zu gefallen  

@ nic diamond: Hamm hatte ich mir in den Wohnungsanzeigen auch schon angestrichen, scheint auch nicht ganz so teuer zu sein. Danke für das Angebot mit deinem Kumpel; was für eine Wohnung hat er denn? Ich plane für mich so 3 Zimmer mit ca. 80 qm, am liebsten mit Balkon und Wohnküche... 

Ich werd' wohl am Wochenende mal runterfahren und mir ein paar Stadtteile ansehen und ausprobieren, wie lange man mit der S-Bahn unterwegs ist und so.  Wird wohl eine Weile nichts mit regelmäßigem Biken, jetzt stehen andere Sachen auf dem Programm  

Gruß, 
Christiane


----------



## osso (11. Oktober 2005)

> @ osso : was spricht denn gegen Balkan, dir scheint's ja auch zu gefallen


garnichts, ich wohne sehr gerne in Heimfeld. Ich kannte den Spruch nur anders   
Ich wohne in der Haakestr. Das ist ziemlich genau an der Genze zwischen dem eher sozial schwachen teil hin zum reicheren Teil. Das ich ich mich mehr in der Natur als auf Partys aufhalte, kann ich aich gut mit den Mängeln dieses Stadtteils leben. Das einzige was mich persönlich wirklich nervt ist das die Resturants auch nicht gerade klasse sind. Mal eben "nach Hamburg" zu fahren ist mir dann eben doch oft zu aufwändig.
Da ich auch Läufer bin ist es aber immerhin geil in 7 Minuten in den Wald zu laufen. Gerade im Winter kann ich so meine Mittagspause verbringen 
So unterm Strich ist Harburg   

Thorsten


----------



## kitor (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

nur zur Info; Harburg hat mit Hamburg absolut nichts zu tun!
Das eine ist eine Spießerenklave mit mehr sozialen Brennpunkten als Bikespots, das andere ist eine richtige Stadt.

Harburg ist nicht etwa ein vorgelagerter Stadtteil in dem man ebenfalls Hamburger Luft schnuppern kann, sondern was qualitativ völlig anderes, was wirklich nur und einzig und allein zum Biken taugt (das aber durchaus passabel). Dafür lohnt es sich aber wirklich nicht dahin zu ziehen. Die S-Bahn bringt Dich in 18 Min vom HBF nach Heimfeld und das reicht wirklich völlig.

Ich weiss, alle Harburger reden sich ihr Harburg immer schön, aber es ist trotzdem wahr. Man ist dort auf einem anderen Planeten und bekommt von der tollen und abwechslungsreichen Stadt Hamburg, die weiss Gott mehr zu bieten hat, als ein paar Feiergelegenheiten, nichts mit. Im Gegenteil, die Enge und Ödnis des Daseins dort läßt einen schnell verzeifeln. Wenn Du Lust auf Stadt und Leben hast, geh nicht nach Harburg. Es ist weder schön noch städtisch. Es ist eine schlechte Kopie von der Großstadt. Wie Venedig und die Copy in Disneyland. 

...Sagt ein echter Harburg-Heimfelder (aus dem Teil zwischen Eissendorfer Pferdewegs und Waldschlösschen, der trotzdem noch weit entfernt von gut. ist)   

Außerdem bist Du dann sehr fern von den ganzen anderen Bike-Spots, die es in HH sonst noch gibt und das sind einige. Von Harburg allerdings immer min. ne Stunde oder 1 1/2 entfernt....


----------



## Hegi (12. Oktober 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem bist Du dann sehr fern von den ganzen anderen Bike-Spots, die es in HH sonst noch gibt und das sind einige. Von Harburg allerdings immer min. ne Stunde oder 1 1/2 entfernt....



genau   
die trails des hamburger nordens um das alstertal und die walddörfer
die trails des hamburger ostens um den sachsenwald und den geesttrail von bergedorf bis lauenburg
die trails des hamburger westens um den elbhang und den klövensteen

wer in harburg lebt hat dann immer die elbe im weg...

und den blick auf die elbe kann man nunmal schöner von norden her genießen... 
wenn man es sich in der amphore mit einem astra bequem macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nic diamond (12. Oktober 2005)

Hegi schrieb:
			
		

> und den blick auf die elbe kann man nunmal schöner von norden her genießen...
> wenn man es sich in der amphore mit einem astra bequem macht



noch besser: bier im kiosk um die ecke holen und davor setzten - ist billiger.. 
einer meiner absoluten lieblingsplätze in hamburg!    vor allem wenn bei blohm & voss mal wieder ein tolles schiff liegt. soll da nicht bald die queen mary 2 liegen?
nicolai


----------



## Hegi (12. Oktober 2005)

nic diamond schrieb:
			
		

> noch besser: bier im kiosk um die ecke holen und davor setzten - ist billiger..
> einer meiner absoluten lieblingsplätze in hamburg!    vor allem wenn bei blohm & voss mal wieder ein tolles schiff liegt. soll da nicht bald die queen mary 2 liegen?
> nicolai



oder so     

jetzt warten wir also nur auf die QM2 am 08.11.05


----------



## Sanz (12. Oktober 2005)

> nur zur Info; Harburg hat mit Hamburg absolut nichts zu tun!


Ach so!  


> Harburg ist nicht etwa ein vorgelagerter Stadtteil in dem man ebenfalls Hamburger Luft schnuppern kann


Ach so!  


> Die S-Bahn bringt Dich in 18 Min vom HBF nach Heimfeld und das reicht wirklich völlig.


Ich fahr genauso lange von Heimfeld zum HBF und das reicht wirklich völlig!


> Man ist dort auf einem anderen Planeten


Ach so!  


> die Enge und Ödnis des Daseins dort läßt einen schnell verzeifeln


Ach so!  


> Wenn Du Lust auf Stadt und Leben hast, geh nicht nach Harburg


Ich würde wenn, auch lieber mit der S-Bahn fahren, in 18 Minuten wie wir gelernt haben!


> Es ist eine schlechte Kopie von der Großstadt


Ach so!  


Andre, der vom anderen Planeten


----------



## Wooly (12. Oktober 2005)

Wo wohnt man in Hamburg als Mountainbiker?

Ganz nah am Flughafen ...


----------



## richi001 (12. Oktober 2005)

das Thema trifft sich gut, denn wir ziehen nächstes jahr auch nach Hamburg, jedoch von Hannover aus kommend.

Als wohnort haben wir schonmal Groß-Flottbeck oder Ottmarschen ausgesucht.


----------



## Süren (12. Oktober 2005)

@richi001: na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was man dir so um die Ohren haut hinsichtlich deiner Ortswahl   
Ich finde es auf jeden Fall amüsant, welche Gefühlswallungen man durch eine harmlose Frage hervorrufen kann...

Vielen Dank aber noch mal insbesondere für die Tipps, die mehr Informationen als Gefühle enthalten. Ich wusste bisher nicht, dass es auch nördlich und östlich von Hamburg Bike-Reviere gibt und werde das noch mal neu für mich 'beleuchten'. 

Christiane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (13. Oktober 2005)

Hamburg, das Teil das wir mit die Elbe von Deutschland abgeschottet haben. Ich dachte immer, da gibt es nur bezahlte Liebe und Einkaufstraßen. Das "Stadtpark" ist im Sommer immer überflutet mit Leute und vollgemüllt. Ruhe gibt es noch am Friedhof Ohlsdorf dachte ich, aber auch da bin ich mittlerweile von komische Leute angesprochen worden ob ich kein Jungfrau aus Kamerun kaufen wollte. Das letzte Mal in Altona bin ich von ein nackte Obdachlose angesprungen worden (habe ihm nicht ankommen sehen, weil ich zwischen die Fahrradleichen slalommen musste) und in die Mönckebergstraße fast mit ein Riesenholzkreuz erschlagen worden von irgendeine Prophet der das Wort Gottes schrecklich laut verkundet hat an jeder der es nicht hören wollte.
Alle 12000 Kollegen von Airbus und wer weiss noch wieviele Hafenarbeiter meckern jeden Tag über den Stau vor die Elbtunnel. Kollegen von mir aus Otmarschen/Klein Flottbeck etc. beschweren sich immer wieder über die viele Flieger die über ihr Haus rasen von/nach Fuhlsbüttel. Die "Nordlichter" denken immer dass sie so Kälteresistent sind ("Bei minus 200 Grad wird Helium flüssig, bei minus 210 Grad macht die Nord Deutscher das Fenster zu") aber wenn ich im Winter das Wetterbericht lese ist es woanders in Deutschland deutlich kälter. Die Kieler Straße mitten in die Stad ist schlimmer als die Autobahn.

Trotzdem glauben die Leute dasses in haMburg besser ist.....nach direktem Vergleich (habe mal in Eimsbüttel gewohnt) gefällt mir Harburg besser.

Wer weiter denkt, wohnt in Harburg, wo die Luft noch frisch ist und das Bikerevier im Hinterhof liegt.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Oktober 2005)

richi001 schrieb:
			
		

> Als wohnort haben wir schonmal Groß-Flottbeck oder Ottmarschen ausgesucht.



nur mal so: das heißt richtig "Groß-Flottbek und Othmarschen" ... Wohnungen in diesen Stadtteilen muss man natürlich bezahlen können   

Ich bin auch von Schleswig-Holstein nach Hamburg gezogen. Da das Leben ja nicht nur aus Radfahren besteht, haben wir uns damals für Eilbek entschieden. Gründe: in ein paar Minuten mit der U-Bahn in der City ... gute Einkaufsmöglichkeiten und Kino's in der Nähe (Wandsbek Quarree und EKZ Hamburger Straße) ... usw.

@Christiane

gerade wenn Du ohne Auto bist (ich habe auch kein Auto mehr, sondern jetzt einen Motorroller) und beim Hauptbahnhof arbeitest, bietet sich die Gegend um die Straßen "Blumenau" und "Hagenau" geradezu an! Geh' da mal spazieren! Was bringt es, wenn Du jeden Tag 1,5 Std. in der Bahn sitzt, um zur Arbeit zu kommen.

Was mir in Hamburg immer wieder auffällt: hier entscheiden wirklich 50m über gute oder schlechte Wohnlage ... egal welcher Stadtteil! Genauso hat Harburg schöne Wohnlagen!

Also, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Kuhmühlenteich   

Gruß
Nordlicht


----------



## Christian_74 (13. Oktober 2005)

Süren schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste bisher nicht, dass es auch nördlich und östlich von Hamburg Bike-Reviere gibt und werde das noch mal neu für mich 'beleuchten'.
> 
> Christiane



Ganz um Hamburg kann man toll biken.   Allerdings Höhenmeter kann man eigentlich eher in Harburg sammeln. Der Norden ist Flach mit paar Beulen und im Osten ist Trittau so als Mittlemaß. Westen kenne ich noch nicht.

Wenn du die Stadt als Wohnort aussuchts, bleiben dir alle Reviers erreichbar. Allerdings nur mittels Bahn oder PKW.  Wenn du außer der Stadt wohnst, hast du immer nur paar Minuten um ein schönes Revier zu erreichen. Allerdings bleiben dir alle andere dann zu weit entfernt.

Deine Außwahl.


----------



## osso (13. Oktober 2005)

mal so zur Info: Vom Hauptbahnhof nach Heimfeld fährt die S-Bahn 18 Min.
Und zwar in beide Richtungen


----------



## arebisch (13. Oktober 2005)

Also, Die Schwarzen Berge samt Umland taugen schon.
Bin aus Bad Kreuznach hier hochgezogen und fühlte mich ziemlich abgestraft   
bis ich dann ins Fischbektal kam und diverse Trails fand  . 
In HH-city fand ich es nächtens schon besser, doch mittlerweile habe ich Familie, da ist es hier im Süden top. Zwischen Heim und Arbeit liegt jetzt 4 km Wald -jeden Morgen Adrenalin ist schon genial!

Tip: Für billig kann man in Neugraben Zimmer mieten -so als Neu-Hamburger, ohne Kaution, ohne Kündigungsfrist, auf Wunsch mit VP, halb im Wald gibt es eine Kirche! Die haben jede Menge günstige, renovierte Gästezimmer, ein paar schrullige Olle(Seniorenheim) und eine Werkstatt, die man mitnutzen kann, wenn man mit dem MTB-fahrenden Hausmeister klarkommt. Kommt übrigens jeder!
Wäsche macht Oma Ilse, also alles in allem net schlecht. 
Guckst du www.neugraben.de
Meinereiner ist dort Diakon und fährt ein 99´er Stumpjumper XC.

so long, Andreas Ebisch


----------



## Marec (19. Oktober 2005)

> Ich finde es auf jeden Fall amüsant, welche Gefühlswallungen man durch eine harmlose Frage hervorrufen kann...
> Christiane



Tja, so ist das hier in Hamburg... Der Norden will die Harburger nicht und viele Harburger können sich mit Hamburg nicht anfreunden... ich bin gebürtiger Harburger und weiß nicht warum das so ist... wir sind keine Konkurrenz... hat wohl was historisches auf sich!?
Heimfeld hat günstige Mieten, eine gute Infrastruktur, z.B eine Buslinie eine S-Bahn, zwei Krankenhäuser, zwei Apotheken, viele Bäcker, Kioske, Obst & Gemüsehöker, einen Schlachter, zwei Penny, Budny, eine Sushifactory, eine Spielhölle, drei Kirchen, allerdings auch eine flächendeckende Drogenversorgung mit entsprechendem Klientel. Ein paar arbeitslose Alkis hängen jeden Tag bei der S-Bahn rum und regen sich über das Arbeits,- und Sozialamt auf und überhaupt, die ganze Politik.
Die harburger Innenstadt ist sehr schnell erreicht, mit Bus und Bahn, selbstredend auch die Hamburger, in genau 18 Minuten, mit der S-Bahn.
Hamburgurgs Norden hat echt seinen Charme und zum größten Teil eine gute Infrastruktur, nur affige Mieten... Da hängt der Süden etwas nach, zum Glück.
Gruß Marec


----------



## D.rk (21. Oktober 2005)

Süren schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd' wohl am Wochenende mal runterfahren und mir ein paar Stadtteile ansehen und ausprobieren, wie lange man mit der S-Bahn unterwegs ist und so.



Ja - wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, ist es besser, Dir ein eigenes Bild zu verschaffen. Die "Hamburg gegen Harburg" Diskussion besteht seit Adolfs Zeiten und wird noch so lange andauern wie in Hamburg Menschen wohnen. Schön für den Außenstehenden, wenn er/sie sich selbst ein Bild machen kann.

Fürs Biken ist hier der Süden aber eine sehr schöne Ausgangslage - sowohl MTB wie auch RR im Landkreis (wo es flacher - aber für den gemeinen Straßenradler immer noch schön hügelig ist, wie die letzten Cyclassics gezeigt haben...).

Sachlich gesehen ist der Süden infrastrukturtechnisch (Bahn, Einkaufen, Behörden, etc.) sehr gut versorgt. Wenn Du Dich von den emotionalien Einflüssen ("Man wohnt da ja auf der falschen Seite der Elbe") nicht beeinflussen läßt - eine gute Wahl. 

Ich selbst habe vorher übrigens in Eppendorf und Harvestehude gewohnt   Zum Biken und Joggen ist der Süden mit Haake/HaBe und angrenzendem Landkreis aber genial.


----------



## Süren (23. Oktober 2005)

Lieben Dank auch für die weiteren Meinungen und Tipps.   

Habe mir inzwischen mal Heimfeld angesehen und den Eindruck gewonnen, dass es einige Ecken gibt, wo man gut wohnen kann und andere, wo ich keine Lust drauf habe. Und mietentechnisch ist das wirklich eine andere Nummer als das 'echte' Hamburg! Nichtsdestotrotz ist Ottensen und Hamburg Mitte auch ganz nett. 
Werde jetzt also mal mehr oder weniger gezielt weitersuchen und dann irgendwann mal 'Meldung machen', wo ich abgeblieben bin (wird sich wohl noch bis in den Dezember hineinziehen, ich muss ja meine alte Wohnung auch erst mal loswerden...). Und dann frage ich mal nach Biketipps.   

Gruß aus dem Norden,
Christiane


----------

